# Accucraft Ruby and Excelsior 1/2" Cylinder upgrade



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi All,


I have made a run of 1/2" Ruby cylinders about a year ago. I am doing another run and have about 12 orders. If you are already on my list no need to add yourself again but if anyone is interested in a set I can be contacted on the PM here ir via email at kovacjason at gmail.com


The difference in running is slow speed and power. If you expect to run at the same fast pace these are not for you. The boiler just cant keep up running fast. I tried a 9/16" bore and the boiler is just not designed for the steam consumption. With 1/2" bore you will get about a 13-16 min run on water.


The cylinders are a exact replacement on the Ruby. There are some ruby's with 3mm and some with 1/8" piston rods. These will be supplied with a 1/8" rod and all you have to to is run a 1/8" drill bit in by hand or carefully with a cordless drill. They include a rear oring on the head for the rod seal. They are also 4 bolt pattern heads. Being 1/2" bore the centerline is still in line.


On the Excelsior, I need to solder on a rear bracket to support the crosshead guide. It will look similar to the 2nd photo. The orignal guide will be bolted on just as the orignal cylinders.


The Ruby Cylinders are 175.00 pair
The Excelsior cylinders will be closer to 200.00 pair.










crosshead 003.JPG[/b] 
(Image exceeds 800 pixels in width changed to link, SteveC)[/i]


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 24, 2009)

I have a questions about the 1/2 inch cylinders you are making. Yours are designed to bolt to a Gen1 Ruby with the three holes that bolt to the top of the frame. However on the later Gen2s they bolt to the side of the frame, two bolts per side. Royce also had his 1/2 inch cyhlinder kit designed to bolt to a Gen 1 Ruby which has three holes that bolt vertically into the frame. I mean, you can still bolt them to a Gen2 Ruby with an adapter plate but why design them soley for Gen 1s? I mean, if someone has a Gen2, do you plan on designing a version of that bolts to a Gen2 frame which bolts to the side? I was just curious that is all. I may end up embarqing on another Ruby project in the future and was curious, that's all. Thank you for your time.


----------



## lvst4evr (Feb 28, 2008)

Jason, as you well know, I'm extremely pleased with my 1/2" cylinders! Now my Accucraft Ida can do switching chores & has handled up to 12 freight cars & that's with a bobber caboose housing a 32oz. plastic water tank trailing the Aristo tender that houses the R.C. receiver, batteries & BFI water inj. sys. Pretty impressive for an "entry level" loco that used to be only capable of hauling a couple of cars around the layout at "warp speed" before!!! 
Thanks again for a fine product! Jim Spanier


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Steven,

At this time I do not have a Gen 2 Ruby to work off of. These were only the recent runs of pre-built locos. All the kits still had the Gen 1 cylinders. I built the ones for Royce a year ago and made 10 pair for myself. All are since sold out. So far you are the 1st person to ask about a Gen 2, contact me via email from the 1st post and we can talk about it.


----------



## gwscheil (Aug 6, 2008)

My Ida is also a late model - 2 bolts to the side.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Can anyone post a photo to show the difference? i can't tell which "generation" of Ruby I have without tearing it down


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike If you flip the loco over and look between the cylinders you will see how the cylinders bolt up. If you see 2 bolts per frame side going into the cylinders you have a Gen 2. Being its a IDA you probally have a Gen 1 unless they were from the most recent batch. I am looking into a adapter plate to bolt up to either gen 1 or 2 but need a donor cylinder to work off of. Im working on getting a cylinder to work from and will know more soon. 

George I'll note on the list your's is a Gen 2.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Jason--looks to me like a Gen1. I'm looking forward to steaming it under control and at less than light speed!


When the snow finally melts.... 


Mike


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Just an update I have a pair of Gen 2 cylinders coming to me to work off of. I will see what needs to be done to adapt new cylinders to the newer Rubys. So if you have a Gen 2 version and want cylinders let me know how much interest there is. 

Refer to the 1st post for my email or PM me


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Today I received a pair of the Gen 2 cylinders. They are pretty much identical with the exception of the mounting. See the attached photos. I am deciding on making a direct replacement or a adapter bad that will bolt onto the Gen 1 cylinders and bolt up to the frames. 

If there anyone else that would like to get a pair of the Gen 2 cylinders let me know. So far I only have 1 confirmed order for the Gen 2 cylinders.

021410%20009.JPG[/b] 


021410%20010.JPG[/b] 


021410%20011.JPG[/b] 


021410%20012.JPG[/b] 

(Images exceed 800 pixels in width changed to links, SteveC)[/i]


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Only 2 sets available as of 3/2/10 Batch is limited to 24 pair


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Scratch that 1 pair left


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

* SOLD OUT *


----------



## linuxhost (Jan 5, 2008)

There here!
There here!

I received two sets of Ruby cly., in the mail the other day, and let me be the first to say that they sure are pretty. Jason did a fantastic job on the fit and finish of the new cly.'s.

I finally had some time to install one set into one of the Ruby's I have. The procedure and fit was exactly as Jason said it it would be.

I had the whole engine tore apart, new cly's installed and the engine back together in about an hour.
Beings that this engine has very little time on her, I decided to do a complete valve timing job before testing her out. This also included switching the admission around. 

After all of that was done, it was time to try her out on real steam. 

Lit the fire. After clearing the cly's, I was amazed at how well it ran with the throttle just cracked open. 
Of course this was all done on rollers. Tomorrow I'm going to take it to the local steam track and give it a real work out. 
But from what I can see already, these new cyl's just breath new life into this Ruby.

Worth every cent!!!

Below are some shots of the finished conversion.

Doug Bronson










The original Accucraft cly is the one on the bottom.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I got mine as well and have had a harder time with the install. I need some longer mounting screws--the ones that screwed the original cylinders to the frame are too short for the new cylinders. I also had to do some filing of the mounting plate to get them to fit. The cylinders are very nicely made and Jason kindly helped me with the fitting over the phone


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I too recieved mine as I was on the way out the driveway to the hospital. A long lazy weekned and they have ben staring at me from the kitchen table. I really need to get the shop cleaned up to find some work space! 

Thanks Jason! They are truly beautiful works of art. 

Chas


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

To all that bought the cylinders I will me mailing out new mounting bolts in case anyone does need them. Some of the locos have shorter bolts than others. The earlier kit I had installed them on had long enough bolts last time I built the cylinders.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason, 
Many thanks again in advance. As I thought more about this last night while losing consciousness I thought that was a pretty nice "service" to have the cylinders arrive completely assembled and ready to mount as welll. Now to be getting extra bolts "just in case" is even better! 

Chas


----------



## macbookman13 (Jan 22, 2008)

I was able to install the cylinders with no problem following Jason's excellent instructions. They look great and functioned nicely on air. It was nice to have such a simple installation with no surprises.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the cylinders and have been looking at them on the shelf all week. And then today I received the new bolts and a matching hex wrench. That was a great touch, thanks Jason. Tonight I went to the club and brought my ruby home. Looks like I have a project for Sunday, I hope it rains.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I just got mine installed and was able to get a few laps in before it started to rain. WOW!! What an improvement! Reasonable, controllable speed, for one thing--it's a different engine altogether. I'm going to start a new thread


----------



## blue2824 (Dec 27, 2007)

Well I know it's been a long time but I now have a Ruby 4 which is the 2-4-2 Mimi. I want my loco to run better and the 1/2" cylinder upgrade is all part of it. Is there any chance you will be doing another run of them? Or are there other people doing them?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

O Jeez this is a OLD thread. Email me or PM me for information.


----------



## blue2824 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Jason! PM sent
The Ruby sells like hotcakes, maybe this thread coming to the top again might start a stampede? Lol


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Blue I did not get any PM from you. Email me thetraindepartment at gmail


----------



## blue2824 (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok, will do.


----------

